# Not being paid



## Mrrai3

Can anyone advise please. I am based in the UK and started driving in March. I have not been paid once by Uber and every time I raise a ticket using the ‘help’ on the app I constantly being told the payments have been made. I have been asked to supply bank statements which I have done numerous times and now nobody seems bothered as clearly their systems show payments on my account even though I keep telling them nothing has got through to me. My bank has suggested I get a special banking ref number so they can track any payments but UBer has ignored my requests. I don’t know what to do as I have now sent what feels like 100 messages asking for help - any advice ?


----------



## Uber's Guber

Welcome to UP.net.
You’ll notice plenty postings just like yours!


----------



## Shane Sheikh

On the uber website on your computer check your bank details are correct. Save screenshot of all the payments you should have got as proof. Do this ASAP. Then submit one more ticket explaining your frustration and that you will be taking them to small claims court. Also call them using the option on the uber app and say the same thing.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Mrrai3 said:


> Can anyone advise please. I am based in the UK and started driving in March. I have not been paid once by Uber and every time I raise a ticket using the ‘help’ on the app I constantly being told the payments have been made. I have been asked to supply bank statements which I have done numerous times and now nobody seems bothered as clearly their systems show payments on my account even though I keep telling them nothing has got through to me. My bank has suggested I get a special banking ref number so they can track any payments but UBer has ignored my requests. I don’t know what to do as I have now sent what feels like 100 messages asking for help - any advice ?


Being an employee now, at least you can always file a complaint with the labour board or the courts if your *EMPLOYER *isn't paying you. 

How are the pay rates now with the change from independent contractor to employee?


----------



## Uber's Guber

Shane Sheikh said:


> submit one more ticket explaining your frustration and that you will be taking them to small claims court.


----------



## TobyD

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------

